# Roof Strength



## cobalt08 (Jan 10, 2008)

We purchased 26rks this fall and it`s stored outdoors.. Today we got a monster snowstorm here with 22 inches on the outbacks roof. Does anyone know the structural strength in pounds per square foot of the roof. ? Thanks for any info.


----------



## bigdisneydaddy (Oct 26, 2007)

cobalt said:


> We purchased 26rks this fall and it`s stored outdoors.. Today we got a monster snowstorm here with 22 inches on the outbacks roof. Does anyone know the structural strength in pounds per square foot of the roof. ? Thanks for any info.


I am a biscuit under 300# and I have crawled around on top of mine.

Scott


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Wet snow or dry snow?

If it was me, I'd get the most off of the roof as possible. Be careful not to bump any vents in the progress.


----------



## 2500Ram (Oct 30, 2005)

This question comes up from time to time and the majority say leave it and let it melt. The potential damage to the rubber roof are too great. A soft bristle brush maybe but any ice you slide across the roof could do damage.

Now your situation of 22 inches I might try to knock off the top 10-15" or so using a ladder and broom but don't go down to the roof, leave the rest to melt.

Good luck
Bill.


----------



## Carey (Mar 6, 2012)

I agree with 2500..

Sure hope that snow misses us.. I bet Ogden is about stood still..

I think the Salt Lake City metro is the most beautiful city in the US, especially with a fresh blanket of snow on the mtns around there...

POST PICS!

Carey


----------



## walkerman (Nov 21, 2007)

cobalt said:


> We purchased 26rks this fall and it`s stored outdoors.. Today we got a monster snowstorm here with 22 inches on the outbacks roof. Does anyone know the structural strength in pounds per square foot of the roof. ? Thanks for any info.


Watch out for the plastic gutters/end spouts too w/the ladder. Break easy w/cold.


----------

